# Double Trouble Drain, Runcorn – June 2010



## Gone85 (Jun 14, 2010)

After gathering a list together and slowly ticking explores off it was time to head back underground. After meeting up with Sui the conversation quickly turned to past explores and good times.

We travelled about 1km through different sized RCP’s, Chambers, A couple of staircases and concrete box sections eventually popping a manhole for a breather then heading back underground down to the outfall and into the now poor weather & darkness.

Pictures;









1&2.





Sui.





Concrete Box Sections.





Steps.





Largest Chamber.





Manhole.





Sui’s ‘Stairway to Heaven’.





Brickwork.





Myself.





Twin.





Sui & Myself.

Thanks for Looking, Gone...​


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 20, 2010)

yeh i like this 
Nice one guys
SK


----------



## gapdragon (Aug 28, 2010)

*runcorn*

I grew up in runcorn and this is the best way to see it. Think it might be time to visit parents and get wellies back on. Thank you


----------



## professor frink (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice drainage fellas


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 2, 2010)

Some great pictures


----------



## KooK. (Sep 2, 2010)

nice photos


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 3, 2010)

KooK. said:


> nice photos



YOu fancy pipemare yet mate?


----------



## KooK. (Sep 4, 2010)

heh still need to get an 'elmet


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 8, 2010)

KooK. said:


> heh still need to get an 'elmet



Dont ness need one mate - but advisable. Ill take you when we next meet if you wish


----------



## Zotez (Sep 8, 2010)

Very cool, I must have a go at this draining business one day! Unfortunately I have a fear of deep water and am slighly claustrophobic so perhaps not yet.


----------

